# Anxiety Attack! No kindle today.



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My teenage daughter asked if she could take Anabel K to work today so she could read during her break.  I want to encourage her to read so I let her take Anabel.  Anabel has never been out of my sight.  I'm having an anxiety attack.  She had to pry Anabel from my fingers.  

Sundays are the perfect reading days.  Now what am I supposed to do?  Am I really supposed to do housework or laundry?  I don't remember how to do laundry.  I can't read a DTB; I have no desire for them.  Anabel has ruined me for all other DTBs.  I've already read every thread on KindleBoards.  

I feel like a part of me is missing.  I'm not sure how I will get through the day.  I'm rambling incoherently.  All I can think about is when she comes home from work in eight long hours.  

Anybody have the number for a good therapist?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spend the time here on Kboards!  Lots of good therapy here!

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

yes, I'm thinking I'll be here a lot today


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Poor Kim, I feel your pain.  My DH wanted to buy a book last night at B&N but he wanted to see if I could get it cheaper as a K book.  I looked at him as if he were crazy and let him know in no uncertain terms that he would not be reading his book on Avalon!  Silly husband...Avalon is for me!
But seriously, it was very nice of you to share and encourage you daughter to love reading.  It will pay off for her!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is just another story that makes me so glad I do not have children!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

awwww  you are a good mom!  Keep repeating that over and over "I'm a good mom, I'm a good mom"

personally....  I would not have been able to do it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ROTFL, Octochick.  I'll put it on my list, too....

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> Anybody have the number for a good therapist?


555-9292 - *The Kindle Withdrawal Hot Line*. Certified withdrawal specialists are there to help you day and night, 7 days a week.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Octochick said:


> This is just another story that makes me so glad I do not have children!


I tell ya, kids are a challenge! My teenager, I lover her... but, I can't wait til next year when she's in college


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> 555-9292 - *The Kindle Withdrawal Hot Line*. Certified withdrawal specialists are there to help you day and night, 7 days a week.


I tried the number!  It say's "your call can not be completed as dialed"

I think everyone else dialed before me and tied up all the circuits


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> awwww you are a good mom! Keep repeating that over and over "I'm a good mom, I'm a good mom"


I'm gonna kill her if she scratches Anabel.

I'm a good mom, I'm a good mom...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I'm gonna kill her if she scratches Anabel.
> 
> I'm a good mom, I'm a good mom...


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> This is just another story that makes me so glad I do not have children!


Me too. I have a bunch of nieces and nephews, that I can sent home to their parents, and that known not to go anywhere near Faith.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All parents are saints, including mine.  I would have "brained" me, as Mom called it.



Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Take a deep breath.  Now, get your shoes on and go directly to the store for chocolate.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And this is why Rayna now has her own. I refuse to share.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OOH, Chocolate!  Great idea.  Wait, I'm not having an anxiety attack.  Now I've got to find something to be anxious about.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OOH, Chocolate! Great idea. Wait, I'm not having an anxiety attack. Now I've got to find something to be anxious about.
> 
> Betsy


Chocolate is acceptable under any emotional state. As a matter of fact, it's a little known fact that you can have chocolate for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, I was starting to be anxious about not being anxious.  Getting some dark choc M&Ms now...

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Take a deep breath. Now, get your shoes on and go directly to the store for chocolate.


I like how you think!

Or wine. I nice glass of wine would calm me. I wish liquor stores were open on Sundays in Minnesota (maybe it's good that they aren't).


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, but chocolate induced euphoria is safer for Anabel K when you get your hands on her again than alcohol.  Besides, it doesn't cause word blur!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Yeah, but chocolate induced euphoria is safer for Anabel K when you get your hands on her again than alcohol. Besides, it doesn't cause word blur!


rofl (and that's without alcohol)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

First of all you are a good mom.

Next, you do not need a shrink.  You have us...after being around us long enough, you may end up needing a shrink later.

Then go in to the chat room and hang out in there.  Everyone go in and support her until this crisis is over.

I'll be home in about an hour so I can help out then.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

huh.  I actually forgot there was a chat room.  I haven't been there yet.  I'll need to visit soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

If you can get a support group in there, it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I tell ya, kids are a challenge! My teenager, I lover her... but, I can't wait til next year when she's in college


Actually kids, I do not mind so much, it is teenagers that scare me. Especially when I think of how I was as one!
I apologize to my parents all the time about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I was the good kid believe it or not. No one ever really worried about me. (I just never got caught >play SAINT theme<)


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL I feel your pain!  Ever since my daughter got home from college she has been "borrowing" mine...and I keep having to grab her back.  In fact, I think she's about to buy a refurbished one.  She is completely addicted!  

You are probably creating a new Kindle addict!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Octochick said:


> it is teenagers that scare me. Especially when I think of how I was as one!
> I apologize to my parents all the time about that.


It took me until I had my own teenager to realize I owed my parents an apology (and I was a good kid). They can be brutal!



Spiritdancer said:


> LOL I feel your pain! Ever since my daughter got home from college she has been "borrowing" mine...and I keep having to grab her back. In fact, I think she's about to buy a refurbished one. She is completely addicted!
> 
> You are probably creating a new Kindle addict!


I'm glad your daughter enjoys reading. I am hoping mine starts reading more. but she better save her paycheck so she can pay for her own Kindle


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I was the good kid believe it or not. No one ever really worried about me. (I just never got caught >play SAINT theme<)


Just never got caught is more like it. Now that they're grown, my boys love telling me some of the things they did that I never knew about............at least I slept better.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Kim - If you get desperate, I am in Minnesota and I have wine and chocolate. Come on over


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Just never got caught is more like it. Now that they're grown, my boys love telling me some of the things they did that I never knew about............at least I slept better.


 My 3 younger kids sat around the table Christmas eve telling the stories about their older sister and the things she did to them and what they did to her What amazed me was she didn't like her kids hearing the stories because it might give them ideas.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Tessa --
Gotta love it, don't you?  What goes around and all that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was very young, my childhood buddy Stevie and I set fire to a grassy field next door to my church.  Fortunately, the fire department put the fire out and the church was not damaged...  It was our dark secret for many years, we never told anyone.

When my mom died, we had the service at that same church.  Stevie came down from Minnesota for the funeral.  When the minister invited people to share memories, surrounded by my mother's friends who had known me my entire life, Stevie shared the story of almost burning down the church.  To the ENTIRE CONGREGATION!!!!  I don't remember how he tied it into a memory of my mom, probably because I was sitting in sanctuary with my head in my hands....  Oy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Hi Kim - If you get desperate, I am in Minnesota and I have wine and chocolate. Come on over


Vicki, you are a riot!

There are at least four of us Kindleboard members from Minnesota. I'm Northwest of Minneapolis, in Rogers. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stevie shared the story of almost burning down the church. To the ENTIRE CONGREGATION!!!!


Betsy, that is so funny. I bet you where ready to crawl under the pew. I'm just chuckling.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Busted!  Did you ask Stevie when it was over what he was thinking??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think I stood up and said Stevie NOT THAT STORY!!!  Still laughing ruefully.  What can you do?  Literally have known Stevie since birth....

And I'm an honorary Minnesotan, mom was from Hibbing till the day she died in Maryland.  She's the reason the second official answer to every question on Kindleboards is "Hibbing, MN".  I'm contractually obligated to work it in to every thread.

Betsy
looking for more chocolate!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

OK Betsy, now we know you are an arsonist. What else do you wish to share with us about your criminal past.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Kim - I am just outside of the Fargo-Mrhd area. My kid is down in your area tho. You are just short road trip away!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Kim - I am just outside of the Fargo-Mrhd area. My kid is down in your area tho. You are just short road trip away!


You can't get too much further away and still be in the state  
My kid is considering NDSU for college next year. Right now it's her second choice, but ya never know.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OOH, Chocolate! Great idea. Wait, I'm not having an anxiety attack. Now I've got to find something to be anxious about.
> 
> Betsy


You are helping Kim handle her situation, even long distance. Think I'll help too.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anju said:


> You are helping Kim handle her situation, even long distance. Think I'll help too.


Sure! Everybody could use a little chocolate!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Kim, I love my two children, but not THAT much.  Have two Hershey bars and call us in the morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here, Kim!










Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kim, I feel your pain and anxiety. My kindle was kindlenapped for 3 days during the thanksgiving holidays by my DD. If it hadn't been for my supportive friends here on KindleBoards, I would not have survived! Your day of anxiety should just about be over by now and I know you will feel relieve once it is back in your hands!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

She's home!  She's home!  My Anabel is safe and sound back in my hands.

And would you believe the little brat put me through a day without Anabel and she didn't even read.  The football game was on in the break room.  grrrrrrrr

Thanks to everyone for keeping me company today!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> _And would you believe the little brat put me through a day without Anabel and she didn't even read. _ The football game was on in the break room. grrrrrrrr


She should be put up for adoption immediately!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She should be put up for adoption immediately!


Very tempting


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL so funny. 
My 6 year old daughter and I have read together pretty much since her birth. She is just learning to read for herself and she totally loves my kindle. We have several books on it that she reads outloud and even more that we read together. When she was packing to go spend Christmas break with her dad she asked about taking the Kindle. I said umm nooo. no no. She said, "But I have chapters on there too, not just you" I totally love that she likes to read but I think 6 is too young to be trying to take my kindle away from me. 

Melissa


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Melissa, your daughter sounds so adorable.  That is so cute that she wants to read her chapter too.  I remember when my daughter was that age, those little kids learn so much at that age are are so excited about learning.  It's a lot of fun.  I hope she continues her love of reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

kim said:


> Sure! Everybody could use a little chocolate!


..or matches in Betsy's case.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She should be put up for adoption immediately!


Where's the appreciation for your sacrifice!?! I'm going to use this as a learning experience and "Just Say NO!" to anyone who wants to borrow my Mia!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, "Just say NO" worked so well against other drugs in the past.


----------

